# Moose Plow Skid Issue



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey guys,
With the great advice I got from this forum, I was able to plow about a mile of gravel "driveway" last week with a Polaris Ranger XP 700 using a Moose 6 ft. plow. Everything went well except at the end of the run, I noticed that both skids were missing! I found one and I'm assuming it's operator error with the lynch pin. My question is this: 
How important is it to use the skids on a gravel/dirt driveway and road? The plowing went great even though I am sure I had lost the skids right after pulling out of the garage (that's where I found one) before I had even started the run. I don't want to order new ones unless I hear from more of the experienced guys on the forum that I should be using them.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Well the big issue without using them is when the ground isnt frozen yet so you can plow up a lot of gravel... Some guys will say just to pick up the plow a little and call it a day till the ground freezes... Which if you had a perfectly level driveway then it would work but 9 out of 10 times thats not the case with gravel.. For me I absolutely hate doing gravel cleanup in the spring!!


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

You can hold the plow up a little and get away with it but it goes much better with skids on gravel. Unless you are perfectly smooth on the gas the front end could dip and take some dirt and stone up. With the skids you can just drop it and rip.


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the quick reply, guys. Thanks for the advice - I'll get replacement skids ordered!


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

*"New" Moose Plow Skids?*

So in finding replacement skids for my Moose plow, at Dennis Kirk they have a "conversion" kit to "new style skids". My plow was installed last year for Ranger years 2003-2008. Do I have the "new" type of skids? My old ones are adjustable but not sure what they mean by the new kind. Any ideas?


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

SkeeterB767;2060965 said:


> So in finding replacement skids for my Moose plow, at Dennis Kirk they have a "conversion" kit to "new style skids". My plow was installed last year for Ranger years 2003-2008. Do I have the "new" type of skids? My old ones are adjustable but not sure what they mean by the new kind. Any ideas?


My moose plow just had the round style skids that were adjustable with washers. I'm assuming that's what yours was


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks - I can't see any physical difference but didn't want to make a mistake in ordering.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

I mean it has to be somewhere right? I'd wait for the snow to melt then find it. Or give it a go without for a run you may find that is fine. I don't know what you mean by old vs new but a quick search is confusing. Mine are not threaded at all and have washers on top but am not sure if that is new or old style.


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks! That's what mine are as well. Not sure what is old and new but the "new" parts online look just like what we have.


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

And you are right about just continuing until I find it in the snow. As I mentioned in an earlier post, they fell off almost immediately (I think I didn't set the lynch pin correctly) and I did a run not even knowing they had dropped off so it didn't mess anything up. I just don't want to mess up the gravel too much.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I had the ones on my Eagle Plow come off once also, I was lucky enough to find them. I lost a couple of the rubbers spacer so I just cut some pieces of heater hose I had on hand to replace them. Did yours look something like this?
http://northstaratv.com/images/products/detail/2989.JPG


----------



## SkeeterB767 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, that's what mine looks like. Good workaround with the hose!


----------



## Carroll257 (Nov 13, 2014)

I gave up on plow shoes. This worked way better for me.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

That's an original idea!


----------

